# ASK DBS--DVR Functions for MX500 remote with 921



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Anyone who might have a 921 and MX500 Home Theatre Master remote and have been successful in controlling in the DVR functions, please give me some suggestions where to start. Have rest programmed. Thanks!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You might want to check out some of the posts in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=24120


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I've programmed my MX500 for all 921 functions (including DVR). How come you're able to program most commands but not the DVR commands?


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Jerry, actually, my MX500 was programmed to the 6000 receiver, which works all the 921 except the DVR. Shall I Delete all on the remote and start over? I'd love to have all on the MX500. Shall I put the DVR on A Macro or Punch thru. This remote throws me for a loop sometimes. I can't get it to learn the functions I want. How's yours set up? Thanks for any suggestions you might give!


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Dewey, if you have access to a 721 remote, you can learn the codes that way. You can also borrow someone's Pronto and use existing pronto codes to learn them (that's how I did it).


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Kmcnamara, I know of no one with a 721 remote or a Pronto to get codes. I might contact Home theatre master for their suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

deweybrunner said:


> Anyone who might have a 921 and MX500 Home Theatre Master remote and have been successful in controlling in the DVR functions, please give me some suggestions where to start. Have rest programmed. Thanks!


 Attached a m5 file. Under the SAT 1 button you should find the codes you need.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

deweybrunner said:


> Jerry, actually, my MX500 was programmed to the 6000 receiver, which works all the 921 except the DVR. Shall I Delete all on the remote and start over? I'd love to have all on the MX500. Shall I put the DVR on A Macro or Punch thru. This remote throws me for a loop sometimes. I can't get it to learn the functions I want. How's yours set up? Thanks for any suggestions you might give!


I just went ahead and purchased a 721 remote which emits the IR codes that work with the 921. That way I could program my MX500 for the 921. I think the only code missing from the 721 was the SD/HD which I got from my 6000 remote.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Another nice thing about borrowing a Pronto is that Mark has posted the Pronto codes for discreet on/off for the 921. I have a buddy at work that loaned me his Pronto overnight. I've got everything programmed into my MX500 now.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Sgt. I guess I'm little dumb, but where is the m5 file you're referring to, and where is the Sat 1 button on the remote. Thanks for your patience. I'm not going to let this thing lick me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

One of the buttons on the 721 remote is the HD/SD code...TV something or the other I think.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> One of the buttons on the 721 remote is the HD/SD code...TV something or the other I think.


On my old 501 remote, it's the "TV/Video" button that does SD/HD. It's in the same position on the remote as the 921's SD/HD button.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

deweybrunner said:


> Sgt. I guess I'm little dumb, but where is the m5 file you're referring to, and where is the Sat 1 button on the remote. Thanks for your patience. I'm not going to let this thing lick me.


Apparantely it will not let me upload this file again because I have already uploaded it for a 811 user. You may be able to get there by clicking on this link. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1870


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Sgt,
I downloaded your m5 file and used it to acquire the DVR function for the 921 on my MX500. I can't quite figure out how to get the record functions like "skip fwd" and "skip bkwd" or the slow motion features to transfer to the MX. Do I have to buy a 721 remote like stated in an earlier post to get those functions to work?
Thanks for the file!!!


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Jerry, likely your problem is the punch thrus on the remote are not set to the correct device. The MX 500 not only allows you to set punch thrus for volume but for the transport keys and the channel up down keys as well. Likely you need to set the transport punch thurs to be controlled by your satelite device as these are where the fast forward slow motion etc are located. Buying a 721 would not help you if this is the case. I have always used the MX 500e pc editor with a IRClone to set the punch thrus, on any of your devices right click on the device and choose set punch thrus. If you do not have the editor you will have to read the manual on how to do it manually. All these codes work great on my 921. Hope this helps.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Sgt,
Thanks for the info but I don't seem to be able to get it to work. I'm using the IR Clone also and followed your instructions but no transport functions. I got out my manual on the MX500 and tried doing it manually. No functions. I tried punching through to the Dish Device from my DVD and that didn't work either. I have to be doing something wrong but can't figure out what. Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Jerry, i had to return mine to Home Theatre for them to set it up to take the 921. I'm sure they will do the same for you.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I'm actually thinking about upgrading to the MX600. I'll contact them.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I had a heck of a time programming my MX500. I programmed most of the keys with a Dish 6000 remote, but couldn't get the DVR keys.

I used my old radio shack remote - that has a JP1 programmable connector (see http://hifi-remote.com/ofa/) - and was able to use it to teach the MX500.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Jerry, I am at a lost, I have made multiple new files with these codes and they have always worked. I have attached a JPEG of my punch throughs for device 6 my 921 device. You might download some of the files for the 721 at remotecentral.com and see if you have better luck with them.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info... I'll give it a try.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I too have the MX-500 and have all the functions needed for the 921 except the PIP,Swap and move. I use a One for All 8811 to punch in the three digit codes for the functions that I need and then copy the signal on to the MX-500. Does anyone know the numbers for the functions missing via the 8811. Thanks.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

jcord51 said:


> I too have the MX-500 and have all the functions needed for the 921 except the PIP,Swap and move. I use a One for All 8811 to punch in the three digit codes for the functions that I need and then copy the signal on to the MX-500. Does anyone know the numbers for the functions missing via the 8811. Thanks.


Unfortunately these keys and a few others appear to use a different "device #" than the standard one and cannot be created with a simple keymove. It is possible to use the JP1 interface and some PC based tools to teach the 8811 to emit these codes, but that is considerably more involved.

I should be a little careful here, my experience is with the older OFA 8800, I am assuming that the 8811 is similar.

If you decide to get involved with JP1, do some reading at 
http://www.hifi-remote.com/jp1/index.shtml and http://groups.yahoo.com/group/jp1/

I can also provide some files I created for the 8800 and RS2116 programming for the 921 if needed.


----------

